# now i got problems



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

heater is not working or the ac... just got back from NC in it and the idle isnt running right its runnin about 1500 - 2000k when its fully warmed up... and nosies coming from motor that you can hear it inside the car... goin to the shop on weds. and see whats wrong with it...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... that sucks.
off to the dealer.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

yea i gotta wait till i get off work weds. and that will be 10 hours at work so... i hope its not in there for long


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

took it in and now there is more problems then i thought... they said that they couldnt look at it till tomorrow and so they gave me a loaner... 2007 Camry... this is pretty freaking sweet


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

How dare you talk about another brand on the Nissan Forums! Thought that was only aloud if you are talking bad about them? LOL. Your Nissan dealer gave you a Toyota as a loaner?! What kind of bass ackwards place did you take it?!


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

ehhh well they tried to get me to bring it back the next day... sayin that they fixed the problem its just if i hit a bump or something that it would go out again ????? told them no they are 45 mins away from me and im not driving that car just to see that the blower motor goes out again... so then he calls me back sayin that it`ll be in the next day that he got it over nighted.... so idk if its still jerry rigged or if they really fixed it... all i know it that it works now... they said the whole wiring for it was toast... just a defected part... but its up and running again


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice. Sounds like they instilled a lot of confidence in you about the quality of work they did (or didn't do). Time will tell.


----------

